# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  DIY Glass, wearable video display, Adafruit Industries, New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Adafruit Industries

Home page - learn.adafruit.com/diy-wearable-pi-near-eye-kopin-video-glasses

----------


## Airicist

DIY Glass - Wearable Video Display 

Published on Apr 24, 2014




> Make your own Google Glass-like wearable video display with a Raspberry Pi
> 
> If you missed your chance to buy a Google Glass, try this project. You can hack this wearable video display to make your own glasses*mounted wearable computer, powered with a Raspberry Pi.
> 
> Our 3D Printed design turns this display into a google glass like form factor. It easily clips to your prescription glasses, and can display any kind of device with Composite Video like a Raspberry Pi.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Raspberry Pi glasses and the rise of DIY wearables"
Can DIY and Kickstarter projects save wearables from being the gadgets that not even the geeks will wear?

by Steve Ranger
May 8, 2014

----------

